# t4 13 tsh 1.5 could it explain my symptoms?



## aqi32 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys 

So i had a bloodwork done due to my insistance because i've been suffering from on and off fatigue, general tiredness, anxiety and a mild eye problem for months now.

I am also dealing with ibs like symptoms, for 2 years now, on and off, endoscopy completely clear. Digestion doc just says it,s ibs agravated by anxiety.

Family doc thinks it's all down to anxiety, causing sleep disorder causing fatigue causing the eye problem. I went throguh a phase of 3 weeks solid sleeping 8 - 10 hours and feeling like i'd not slept for days. It comes and goes now.

I nhave yet to go back with my results, app on monday, should i push to look intomy slightly higher thyroxine? It could be the cause right because those symptoms do fit don't they?

Many thanks

Leo


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome!

Did you get any other labs done, or was it just the t4 and TSH? Also, could you post the ranges for your results?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone run your testosterone to see where it is?


----------



## aqi32 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

it was a general bloodwork, cholesterol, hepatic plaques etc etc

just total t4 and tsh done, ranges on the results are 4.5 -12 T4 and 0-5 TSH

not had my testostorone run.

Thanks for the welcome also


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, your T4 indicates you may be slightly hyperthyroid, but I would love to see more labs ordered for you, including antibodies, Free T3 and Free T4. We have some members here who are much more informed when it comes to antibodies, and I'm betting they'll be along to share their wisdom.

Yes, in my opinion, with your symptoms and your existing labs, it's worth digging a little deeper to explore possible thyroid issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aqi32 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> it was a general bloodwork, cholesterol, hepatic plaques etc etc
> 
> ...












I am thinking hyperthyroid.

Here are some tests that would sort it out.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It would be good if you can get a FREE T3 test as this is the active hormone which is available for cellular uptake.

Free triiodothyronnineFree triiodothyronine (Free T3) is generally elevated in hyperthyroidism and decreased in hypothyroidism.[2]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid_function_tests


----------



## aqi32 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi guys,

many thanks 

Will ask my family doc on monday to order these tests to get more info, will post back once i get the labs done 

cheers

Leo


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aqi32 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> many thanks
> 
> ...


Okay, Leo!! I hope your doc is amenable and please let us know. You can't be feeling too well right now so it is important to get a diagnosis and treatment plan.


----------



## aqi32 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi guys 

Had a really busy augustand somewhat neglected my blood test as i was feeling ok.

Went to see a specialist, ordered a new blood test and my readings are all normal, total T4 was down to 10 (max being 12) but i do have high tpo antibodies, at 48 where max should be 35.

does it look like i have the start of Hashi's? i've been suffering with what my digestologist has diagnosed as irritable bowel syndrom for almost 2 years now, comes and goes, no constipation or diarrhea, just abdomen discomfort, had endoscopy done, all clear, just spasms noted. I read Hashi's can cuase celiac like symptoms?

many thanks guys

Leo


----------

